# Ugly Feet = No Sandals?



## xoxoshelby (Apr 24, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but this looks good. It's finally getting warm in NY and I got a ton of new pairs of sandals and flip flops...but my feet are DRY as hell. I have tried all kinds of lotions, creams, etc, but nothing seems to help for all that long. My latest think has been slathering my feet in vaseline and covering with socks. It seemed to be working well until I wore my sandals the other day. By the end of the day my feet were awful looking...dry, white on the sides, cracking. I don't want to run around in sneakers all summer, espcially with all of the cute sandals I have. Any ideas?? HELP!?!?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 24, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but this looks good. It's finally getting warm in NY and I got a ton of new pairs of sandals and flip flops...but my feet are DRY as hell. I have tried all kinds of lotions, creams, etc, but nothing seems to help for all that long. My latest think has been slathering my feet in vaseline and covering with socks. It seemed to be working well until I wore my sandals the other day. By the end of the day my feet were awful looking...dry, white on the sides, cracking. I don't want to run around in sneakers all summer, espcially with all of the cute sandals I have. Any ideas?? HELP!?!?



Hey Shelby....

I highly recommend pedicures. They are not overly pricey, and do wonders for keeping your feet nice. They will use a pumice stone and exfoliate, as well as lotion massage and paint your toes. It is a lovely treat! At the very least you can get a pumice stone at the drug store and exfoliate then lotion weekly it will go a long way toward keep your feet soft and supple.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like you need to exfoliate and remove the dry, callused skin before moisturizing. 

Try doing this at least 1-2 times a week, before bed: 

1) soak your feet in very warm water until the skin is thoroughly softened (at least 20 or so minutes). Adding a mild soap or soaking agent helps. 
2) rub the dry, hard areas with a pumice stone and/or foot brush (see foot care in your local pharmacy). The aim is to remove the dead skin - but not to harm the skin underneath. Don't rub too hard - you don't want to feel pain. Let the stone/brush do the work. 
3) rinse foot, towel dry, apply a moisturizer and white cotton socks

You won't see results overnight, but if you do this 1-2 times a week, after several days you'll start to see improvement. Always be sure to moisturize your feet after each daily shower too.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Sounds like you need to exfoliate and remove the dry, callused skin before moisturizing.
> 
> Try doing this at least 1-2 times a week, before bed:
> 
> ...



I do something similar to this every time I shower (I, too, am victim to white, crackly dead skin). Generally, after showering, the skin has softened, so fresh from the shower, I sit down and use a metal foot file. It looks kind of like a mini cheese grater. Anyway, I use that on the problem spots, and then I put a more solid lotion on (The Body Shop body butter). When I stick to doing this, my feet look great.

When I don't, there's dead skin.

Doesn't stop me from wearing sandals, though.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 24, 2007)

I would love to get a pedicure, but I'm too scared. All I can picture is the peson cringing at my feet! I HATE feet so can't imagine someone else wanting to touch mine. I will be trying the exfoliating/filing thing. Hopefully it's not hopeless! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 24, 2007)

The pedicurist will, hopefully, be a professional. Explain to them that you've never had one before, and you're a bit shy about your feet. You could even ask if they'll explain the process to you before you begin.

I personally will use a sloughing cream and a foot file together when I do my own feet. It's not as extreme as the little callous razor or the cheese grater thing, but, done consistently, it will give nice results with minimal risk for a pedicure newbie.

The dryness could also be compounded by some athletes foot. Gross, yes, but manageable. I've heard more recently that Vicks [yes, the stuff for your congestion] is excellent to put on your feet. Use it like you would Vaseline - read: put on socks after.


----------



## missaf (Apr 24, 2007)

If you have a beauty college nearby, you can get spa pedicures for as low as $7. I pay $15 once a month to get a spa pedi at a local shop. They do a nice job, with am ankle rub, too!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 24, 2007)

You can get the pedicure and then to help keep your heels soft try lotions with olive oil in them..The oil softens better then cocoa butter,plus it is good for the skin..Misty has some kind of body butter from Bath and Body that uses olive oil as one of it's ingredients...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

Try these two products:

Use this one first....







Then use this one.....






Then moisturize.:bow:


----------



## Brenda (Apr 24, 2007)

As ugly as you think your feet are, a nail technician has seen far worse. A pedicure will actually help you see your feet as almost cute when you are bouncing around in your sandals and red toe nails 

Brenda


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 24, 2007)

I share the sentiments of the other women - try a pedicure! I love them...there is nothing more beautiful than a plus size woman with gorgeous gams and feet! I get them every two weeks and I say it's completely worth it! 

Treat yourself!


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't forget that a podiatrist can offer some of the same treatments (albeit no polish, sorry!) and will have seen foot 'issues' before. Plus he/she will undoubtedly be more hygienic, if that's a concern.

Apparently, open-backed shoes expose the skin to so much drying air that the cracking you're talking about happens. However, there's also thinking that some of the callous buildup is genetic, actually! (that one was new to me, but hey, i buy it). So, think of it like a genetic medical issue and hop over to the podiatrist. Your insurance will pick up much of it, and you'll probably feel less weird.

J.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2007)

Personally, I'm not in favor of professional manis/pedis. Oh, I know - it's a wonderful thing that people enjoy, but I always get scared off by the health risks, and the hassle of finding a good, reputable place. Besides - unlike getting a haircut, it's nothing that I can't do just as well myself, at home. 

Whatever route you choose - don't be afraid to show your summer toes!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Personally, I'm not in favor of professional manis/pedis. Oh, I know - it's a wonderful thing that people enjoy, but I always get scared off by the health risks, and the hassle of finding a good, reputable place. Besides - unlike getting a haircut, it's nothing that I can't do just as well myself, at home.
> 
> Whatever route you choose - don't be afraid to show your summer toes!



I'm with you. I *hate* pedicures, but I also have weird issues with feet. That is, I dislike feet, and I don't like having mine touched.

When I moved to Boston I had to force myself to wear open shoes in the summer, or risk falling the hell over in the heat. Even if you're self-conscious it does get easier, and I don't think people notice feet that much, anyway. 

Display them and be comfy!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 24, 2007)

i also recommend getting pedicures, but with the following disclaimers:

1. DO NOT get a pedicure from a place where they have those big pedicure thrones with the attached foot basin w/jaccuzi jets. I REPEAT. DO NOT. those basins are nearly impossible to properly sterilize between clients (to do so they would have to disassemble and autoclave the jets in the basin between each pedicure, and nobody ever does that), and you do NOT want to see what kind of flesh eating bacteria can live in there, or what it looks like when they crawl into your legs. you think having dry feet is bad? try open weeping sores up your legs for the rest of your life. 
luckily, avoiding this is relatively easy, if you:

2. go somewhere where the thing they soak your feet in is possible to fully sterilize. this includes large glass bowls (ideal), or individual, plug-in type footbaths like you can buy in the drugstore. they may LOOK chintzy, but they're a million times safer than the thrones. 

unfortunately, you're most likely going to pay a bit extra for peace of mind, when it comes to pedicures. the places with thrones tend to be the places where the pedis are in the $15-$20 range, whereas the places with safer alternatives tend to charge a little more for whatever reason. but i swear to god, once i actually SAW a girl with a bacterial infection she got from a pedicure throne, paying the extra 10-15 bucks became easy peasy.




as for you feeling insecure about your feet when you're getting a pedicure, trust me, i understand. but here's the thing: i'd say about 75% of my friends are in the beauty industry, have gone to beauty school, and have done nails professionally at some point in their lives. these are fairly-to-very squeamish girls, and every single one whom i've asked insists that doing a pedicure isn't gross at all. 
the thing you gotta remember: your feet are soaking in nice hot water for at least a few minutes before the person even touches them. they're clean, and any dryness is completely invisible, seeing as they're soaking wet. 
plus, most importantly: these people deal with feet day in and day out. as bad as you think yours are, it's almost 100% that they've seen worse. if you really feel bad, just tip like $20 at the end. i promise the look on your pedicurist's face will more than assure you there are no hard feelings.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Generally, after showering, the skin has softened, so fresh from the shower, I sit down and use a metal foot file. It looks kind of like a mini cheese grater.



I use the same thing, Tooz, (it's called a foot rasp) and I love it. It works better than any pumice or brush I've ever used. If you keep on top of it with that thing, you can really have great feet most of the time. 

And just to be clear, for anyone curious, it looks like a tiny grater, but it has no BLADES... it's just tiny metal nubs that work like, but much better than, sandpaper - plus it has a handle so that you can get a little extra reach if you need it for the "outer" side of your foot. (I put in a picture of the idea of it below, but mine is better with more surface area, and two flat sides.)

Also, I use _*Kerasal ointment*_. I CANNOT RECOMMEND THIS ENOUGH!!!!! Use it. I put (when I'm fully in routine) a little bit on each heel/problem area every night before bed and sleep with it.... then when I'm ready to use the foot file, it just comes right off. They use salicylic acid and urea.

If you don't like ointment, they do sell other cream products, but I find the ointment works best and stays put. Seriously, I am never without a tube... it's amazing, amazing stuff. 

http://www.kerasal.com/?id=18&pid=1 

View attachment FH_SkinSoft_Rasp.jpg


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> They use salicylic acid and urea.
> 
> [/URL]



i just salt my feet then pee on them. 

the podiatrist i saw once (for another issue altogether--broken pinky toe) giave me some Rx creme. damned good stuff, as I recall. Helped a lot. Wasn't overly expensive, but did need and Rx, as I said.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> i just salt my feet then pee on them.



*snort*

I try to reserve that treatment for jellyfish stings.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> i just salt my feet then pee on them.



I find the tube works better, more direct. Plus, my Rx copay is 10 bucks and so is the Kerasal... lol, so I think I'm probably coming out even.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 24, 2007)

I have dry skin on my feet too and left untended then end up in a state I can only descibe as hoof like. (Thats a nice image, sorry, moving on  )

I've tried professional pedicures and I love them but at £25 for 45 mins its not an everyday treat. I've tried pumice and exfoliating gloop and they work well but, to be honest, bending right over like that is a faff and given that it can take me over an hour it leaves me red faced, breathless and bad tempered.

I've tried foot files and found they worked well but at times I'd get a bit over enthusiastic and leave myself rubbed raw, which looks as bad as the rough skin did in the first place.

My wonder solution is some stuff called 'Pedikur' which I got off QVC. Its a clear water-like liquid which you put onto cotton wool and place on to the bits of your feet that need attention. You then wrap your feet in cling film and sit and do nothing for 20 mins. When you peel the cling and the cotton wool away you then take the flexible scaper thing-y they give you and just sort of wipe it over your feet. 

The hard skin just comes right off in a miraculous and completely painfree way. The infomercial bit that persuaded me to buy it said you absolutely cant go wrong and take off too much and I have to say I never have even when I fell asleep with my feet wrapped up... 

You get a nice herbal foot cream with it which you rub in and the result is perfect, pink tootsies again. Painless and effortless process. Lovely!!

Tracey xx


----------



## elle camino (Apr 24, 2007)

oh my god beabea I WANT THAT.
i am nominating you for saleswoman of the year. not just for that, but for basically all of your posts here.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Elle,

Thank you. Its so nice to be back here and in place where I can confess to my revolting feet amongst people who share so generously and never judge no matter what 'nasty' (real or imagined) that I'm owning up to.

I had a quick look on QVC US and couldn't find the stuff but it's here on the UK site. I'm sure you'll find it somewhere else but if all else fails let me know and I'll ship some to you at cost 

Thanks again

Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> Apparently, open-backed shoes expose the skin to so much drying air that the cracking you're talking about happens. However, there's also thinking that some of the callous buildup is genetic, actually! (that one was new to me, but hey, i buy it). So, think of it like a genetic medical issue and hop over to the podiatrist. Your insurance will pick up much of it, and you'll probably feel less weird.
> 
> J.



Hey, I never thought of seeing a podiatrist. What a great idea. And I've definitely experienced what you're talking about with the open air drying out my feet, and I'm sure going barefoot all the time doesn't help. They're actually in good shape all winter because I wear socks and shoes all winter, but the minute I start putting on sandals, they start looking awful.

The genetic aspect? Definitely. I remember my mom's feet looked like crap, and she had the same cracks in her heels that I get.



SamanthaNY said:


> Personally, I'm not in favor of professional manis/pedis. Oh, I know - it's a wonderful thing that people enjoy, but I always get scared off by the health risks, and the hassle of finding a good, reputable place. Besides - unlike getting a haircut, it's nothing that I can't do just as well myself, at home.



Same here. I hate paying money for something I can do, and I'm really freaked about picking up something from the nail salon. I even have one of those paraffin wax doodahs so if I really want to go to town, I can. Most times, though I just use my foot rasp (funny, I call it a cheese grater!), slather my feet in bag balm, throw on some white cotton socks and go to bed.



elle camino said:


> i also recommend getting pedicures, but with the following disclaimers:
> 
> 1. DO NOT get a pedicure from a place where they have those big pedicure thrones with the attached foot basin w/jaccuzi jets. I REPEAT. DO NOT. those basins are nearly impossible to properly sterilize between clients (to do so they would have to disassemble and autoclave the jets in the basin between each pedicure, and nobody ever does that), and you do NOT want to see what kind of flesh eating bacteria can live in there, or what it looks like when they crawl into your legs. you think having dry feet is bad? try open weeping sores up your legs for the rest of your life.



See? This is why I freak out. I figure I dodged a bullet with having acrylic and silk nails for YEARS without getting anything. I'm afraid to think of what I'd get with a pedicure. 



AnnMarie said:


> Also, I use _*Kerasal ointment*_. I CANNOT RECOMMEND THIS ENOUGH!!!!! Use it. I put (when I'm fully in routine) a little bit on each heel/problem area every night before bed and sleep with it.... then when I'm ready to use the foot file, it just comes right off. They use salicylic acid and urea.
> 
> If you don't like ointment, they do sell other cream products, but I find the ointment works best and stays put. Seriously, I am never without a tube... it's amazing, amazing stuff.
> 
> http://www.kerasal.com/?id=18&pid=1



I'm definitely going to give this a try. The callouses I get on my heels are legendary. I'm for anything that doesn't mean I spend an hour with the cheese grat-- I mean foot rasp. 



BeaBea said:


> I have dry skin on my feet too and left untended then end up in a state I can only descibe as hoof like. (Thats a nice image, sorry, moving on  )
> 
> I've tried professional pedicures and I love them but at £25 for 45 mins its not an everyday treat. I've tried pumice and exfoliating gloop and they work well but, to be honest, bending right over like that is a faff and given that it can take me over an hour it leaves me red faced, breathless and bad tempered.
> 
> ...



You guys should put these things in the favorite products thread. We need 'em!

Now if anyone could help me stop picking my toenails, I'd be much obliged!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 24, 2007)

I bite my nails. HARDCORE. Plz help!

And track has ruined my feets. I lost two toenails to that damnable trail.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow so many options...I'm heading to wal-mart tomorrow. I might work up the courage for a podiatist or pedicure, but I start a new job Thursday that is an hour from home, so for now I'll see what I can do myself. Thanks everyone, glad to know I'm not alone!
Oh BTW Jes....I swear my mom's feet look just like mine, it must be genetics. Damn her!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

I went to the Perdikur homepage and found this:



> Online order
> PEDIKUR is exclusively distributed through QVC-UK. If you like to order please use the following link which takes you to their website.



So I guess we have to order from QVC UK if they ship to the USA.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, by the way, for scrubbing your feet and a nice light lotion, I like Freeman foot products.

The scrub is nice, and makes your hands soft, too!







The lotion is sweet smelling, a nice light moisturizer.






Best thing, which you can't see from the picture, is that the end of the tube is shaped like toes. It's very cute.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I find the tube works better, more direct. Plus, my Rx copay is 10 bucks and so is the Kerasal... lol, so I think I'm probably coming out even.



oh wait, is the kerasal the rx stuff? i thought th... or is kerasal over the counter? i know there's an OTK foot creme. I don't nkow.

here's something funny: years back, I was talking with a friend with a PhD in chemistry. I was telling her about a weird shower moment i had. When I washmy hair, I often read the bottle ingredients to keep busy. And I'm scrubbing away, and I see: Hydrolyzed Urea as an ingredient. so of course I asked her--why am I using peepee on my head? And she's like: oh get over it, it's hydrolyzed (water added) so who cares?

chemists! *sigh* I was saying: you don't think, of ALL the ingredients in the world we could put on our heads, that PEEPEE PRODUCTS are a bit of an odd choice? That doesn't seem at all odd to you?

She got mad and said no it didn't and I was being a baby.

It's not like i threw out the bottle or anything. I just find it ODD.


----------



## kr7 (Apr 26, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> ...I swear my mom's feet look just like mine, it must be genetics. Damn her!



You're probably right! But don't despair. The key here is to LAYER your moisturizer. Every night, immediately after showering, and exfoliating (if you feel you need exfoliating), rub in a good amount of moisturizer (I like using Olay Body Quench). Massage that in, and follow with vaseline type of moisturizer (My doctor recommended Aquaphor and it works well). This actually locks in the first moisturizer. Don't be afraid to use a lot. Just cover your feet afterwards with cotton socks. This routine works for me literally overnight. Don't forget to apply a thin layer of the lighter moisturizer in the morning, and ALWAYS wear socks (even at home), except on your sandal days. This is KEY.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Elle,
> 
> Thank you. Its so nice to be back here and in place where I can confess to my revolting feet amongst people who share so generously and never judge no matter what 'nasty' (real or imagined) that I'm owning up to.
> 
> xx



i believe trini and susannah call those 'trotters,' don't they?  haha.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

I've heard for a long time that that is a good way to get a pedicure - at the podiatrist - and have it on my list of things to look for these days. Not to mention a really good pedicure is NOT something I could give myself, even at half this body size and with great contortions. I am more than willing to find a good place to do it. Thanks y'all for reminding me!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2007)

One thing I have found is that Podiatrists (we call them Chiropodists here) and Beauticians give very different results.

For hardcore dead skin removal, ingrowing toenail prevention and anything at all medical then I'd go to the Chriopodist. I've always been very happy with the results - but mine definitely doesn't aim for pretty feet, just healthy ones. She does use a moisturiser etc but insists on very short toenails and regards polish as the devils work.

For a relaxing treat and slightly longer, prettily painted toenails then I'd go to a Beautician. 

And Jes, 'trotters' ??? Thanks 

Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

​
I've been coveting one of these for quite a while. It's a matt you use while in the shower. I don't take as good care of my feet as I should due to time constraints. This matt may make things a heck of a lot more convenient if it does what it says. Click the picture if you wanna see where to get it.



​
I just saw this too. It's not really saying anything to me but I thought someone else may be interested. Click the picture.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ​
> I've been coveting one of these for quite a while. It's a matt you use while in the shower. I don't take as good care of my feet as I should due to time constraints. This matt may make things a heck of a lot more convenient if it does what it says. Click the picture if you wanna see where to get it.
> 
> 
> ...



Both look really interesting and would be good for me as during the week I am quite busy and only have time for pedis on the weekends, so maintenance during the week is up to me. And that little scrubber thinga-ma-bob looks to be promising; I have a bit of trouble getting in between my toes sometimes due in part to laziness and sometimes it just doesn't feel nice to stretch that far.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 26, 2007)

I have dry cracked heels myself and I use a foot rasp (the cheese grater thing) and a foot file (sort of a big nail file for your feet). Then I use a foot scrub made by Sally Hansen...it's like an exfoliator. Then after doing that whole process, I use Sally Hansen's healing foot creme. Afterwards, my feet are so soft and smooth.... 

During the summer, I do it once a week. Winter...twice a month.


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

I slap sandals on these ugly old crusty feet and am just happy as hell that I don't have corns, calluses and bunions like my mother did. Caring for her feet was a nightly thing, with true excavation work done once a week. She had polio as a child and wore shoes that ate her feet up because they were "pretty." Screw pretty shoes, I want me some, "Oh, my feet don't hurt" shoes anytime.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh wait, is the kerasal the rx stuff? i thought th... or is kerasal over the counter? i know there's an OTK foot creme. I don't nkow.




Kerasal is OTC.... lol, sorry for any confusion.  It's about 9-10 dollars.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Both look really interesting and would be good for me as during the week I am quite busy and only have time for pedis on the weekends, so maintenance during the week is up to me. And that little scrubber thinga-ma-bob looks to be promising; I have a bit of trouble getting in between my toes sometimes due in part to laziness and sometimes it just doesn't feel nice to stretch that far.



A while ago I bought a light oil spray at the drug store. You'll find a whole bunch of junk like this in the afro section of your local drug store depending on the area you live. I think they have it at Walmart. I don't particularly care for the fragrances of thes oils but it served a usefull purpose. I would spray my feet with it when I got out of the shower and my feet were still wet. I never had time to sit down and work all these minstrations every time I leave the house so a spritz or two on each foot upon leaving the shower was better than nothing. I'll tell you, my feet looked great. I really dislike the smell of this stuff, it smells like cake or cornbread. This is just to give you an idea. You can probably find a better spray oil at The Body Shop or some such place but the price was right for the stuff pictured below. It's called 'Wonder 8 Oil.' The hook is that it's got Ginseng which is most likely meaningless. Cheap and easy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2007)

Lilly, thanks for the rec. I was actually thinking about a spray for my feet (my whole body actually) since reaching some places are just a pain and leave me sweaty and tired before my day has even started. I think Avon sells a good product too. I will have to do some searching around for a product that I like.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Lilly, thanks for the rec. I was actually thinking about a spray for my feet (my whole body actually) since reaching some places are just a pain and leave me sweaty and tired before my day has even started. I think Avon sells a good product too. I will have to do some searching around for a product that I like.



If you find something of reasonable price that smells good let me know. The Wonder 8 does very well, but I could do without the fragrance of it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you find something of reasonable price that smells good let me know. The Wonder 8 does very well, but I could do without the fragrance of it.



Will do - I too, have a thing about fragrances as I want something light and airy, especially with the warmer months coming.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Apr 26, 2007)

When I had my foot operated on last year and stayed in an air cast for 4 months(long story)instead of the 6 weeks, my toes looked like I had cut all the circulation off from them they were that white! I complained to the Podiatrist one day about how bad my toes and other foot looked..He gave me a big bottle of Cerovel*(40% Urea) lotion...It is by prescription only,but it is good..I would soak and dry my foot then use this lotion then I would wash my toes and use it..It sloughed all the dead skin off of my toes and my other foot..I would even use it on my legs after I got out of the shower,it would exfoliate all the dead skin off..Love that lotion and still have some..Doesn't take much to use..


*Cervoel is used to thin and soften diseased,devitalized and ingrown nails..It can be used on thick rough dry skin such as calluses,corns and seborrheic keratoses..


----------



## Frankie (Apr 26, 2007)

If you're looking for body oil, I suggest Neutrogena light sesame body oil. It's not greasy and it has a light, fresh, pleasant scent.



LillyBBBW said:


> If you find something of reasonable price that smells good let me know. The Wonder 8 does very well, but I could do without the fragrance of it.





ashmamma84 said:


> Will do - I too, have a thing about fragrances as I want something light and airy, especially with the warmer months coming.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

Frankie said:


> If you're looking for body oil, I suggest Neutrogena light sesame body oil. It's not greasy and it has a light, fresh, pleasant scent.



That oil is perfect Frankie. Unfortunately the beauty of the Wonder 8 oil is that it comes in a spray. You stand on the rug/bath matt, spray it on your feet, slip your flip flops on and go. Shazzam! Plus you use less in spray form so a little goes a long way.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a spray oil from the Johnsons Baby Range. I forget what it's called, something like 'Light Oil Mist Spray' (will check!) It's really inexpensive and I get it at the local supermarket when I'm doing the rest of my shopping. The spray is great at getting at to hard to reach places quickly - and and I love smelling like an ickle baby 

Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2007)

I have bunions. (Thanks to my mom who has them & my late grandpa who had them). The podiatrist said they are why I am wearing wide width shoes & can't fit into regular width. I'd give anything to not have them cuz they are such a pain. I've been using on my feet this diabetic foot spray I found on sale in Walmart. It's so easy to just spray & go...


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2007)

My Mom used to slather her feet with Noczema every night. Unfortunately the gene thing didn't work for me, Mom's were pretty, mine are not. I use the cheese grater right before I get out of the tub. Easier to use sitting down and after a nice soak your calluses are soft.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I use a spray oil from the Johnsons Baby Range. I forget what it's called, something like 'Light Oil Mist Spray' (will check!) It's really inexpensive and I get it at the local supermarket when I'm doing the rest of my shopping. The spray is great at getting at to hard to reach places quickly - and and I love smelling like an ickle baby
> 
> Tracey xx



Alas, it is only sold in the UK for some reason.  You can't get it here in the US. Unfortunatley by the time I get to the UK the summer will be over.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Lilly

Sorry to hear that 

I've just opened up the spray bottle to see if it's anything very different in there. The contents just feel like ordinary baby oil to me so I might be paying extra for the spray packaging when I can probably just refill the bottle with the cheaper non-spray kind. (Beauty industry ripping us off for extra packaging? Who would ever have though such a thing!)

I think oil/light moisturiser might be fine in an ordinary spray bottle so it might be worth experimenting..?

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Apr 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Kerasal is OTC.... lol, sorry for any confusion.  It's about 9-10 dollars.



i'm glad you had success with it--i had absolutely none. Which was a disappointment. The rx stuff definitely did work for the most part. i never went back for another rx, though. Sheer laziness.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 27, 2007)

Since no one's mentioned it, Flexitol Heel Balm, from any pharmacy/mass merch retailer is absolutely marvelous stuff. 
It has 25% urea and a serious moisturizer in one product. 
I personally found it better than Kerasal (10% urea), and it's less expensive.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Oil in general is extremely incompatible with a spray bottle. It comes out in a long stream or heavy droplets that don't disperse very well or evenly. Oil has to be especially formulated to work in a mist bottle. It turns out we did have oil spray formula here in the states at one time but it didn't sell very well so it has been discontinued. I can find it on ebay for $30 with shipping but the price defeats the purpose somewhat. Shame too because the light, almost non existant fragrance would have been right up my alley.




BeaBea said:


> Hi Lilly
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Apr 27, 2007)

i have spray oils that i bought at bath and body, and also the local drug store. it's a 'dry oil' if that makes sense. don't know if that's anything...it's probably smellier than you'd like (but with, i hope a better scent. floral, not cornbread. )


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Since no one's mentioned it, Flexitol Heel Balm, from any pharmacy/mass merch retailer is absolutely marvelous stuff.
> It has 25% urea and a serious moisturizer in one product.
> I personally found it better than Kerasal (10% urea), and it's less expensive.



I have some of that at home Kimberleigh! I bought it ages ago. Unfortunatley it only works when you use it.  I do like it though, the formula is very rich.

All this talk about feet inspired me to try something last night. Earlier in the week I used the little razor peeler thing on my heels. OW! Now that the rawness has subsided some last night I smeared bag balm on my feet and concentrated some triple antibiotic ointment on my heels, covered my feet in plastic, then put socks over them and went to sleep. Someone once told me this was a sure fire emergency thing you can do to soften the skin while the ointment works to heal cracks. After a mild scrub this morning in the shower I put on the Flexitol. Today my feet can actually fool people into thinking I take better care of them than I do 'cept there's no poilish on the toes yet.

Oh, and Bag Balm is the stuff farmers smear on cow udders to keep them from drying out and cracking.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 27, 2007)

Frankie said:


> If you're looking for body oil, I suggest Neutrogena light sesame body oil. It's not greasy and it has a light, fresh, pleasant scent.



Frankie, I like that oil. It's quite nice and has gotten my skin through many a dry Alaskan winter.



LillyBBBW said:


> Oil in general is extremely incompatible with a spray bottle. It comes out in a long stream or heavy droplets that don't disperse very well or evenly. Oil has to be especially formulated to work in a mist bottle. It turns out we did have oil spray formula here in the states at one time but it didn't sell very well so it has been discontinued. I can find it on ebay for $30 with shipping but the price defeats the purpose somewhat. Shame too because the light, almost non existant fragrance would have been right up my alley.



Lilly, The Body Shop has a spray oil like Jes described. It comes in a more or less scentless form, too. I like it. It's not as deeply moisturizing as body butter or the oil Frankie was talking about but it has the advantage that you can just spray it on and get dressed without getting oil all over the place and have to wait until you "dry" to put clothes on.



LillyBBBW said:


> All this talk about feet inspired me to try something last night. Earlier in the week I used the little razor peeler thing on my heels. OW! Now that the rawness has subsided some last night I smeared bag balm on my feet and concentrated some triple antibiotic ointment on my heels, covered my feet in plastic, then put socks over them and went to sleep. Someone once told me this was a sure fire emergency thing you can do to soften the skin while the ointment works to heal cracks. After a mild scrub this morning in the shower I put on the Flexitol. Today my feet can actually fool people into thinking I take better care of them than I do 'cept there's no poilish on the toes yet.
> 
> Oh, and Bag Balm is the stuff farmers smear on cow udders to keep them from drying out and cracking.



I've done that before, Lilly, and it does work great if you can stand leaving the plastic on your feet (I can't). I developed some nasty cracks yesterday in my heels, so I did basically the same thing.

I gotta get me some of that Flexitol, though. That seems to be the only thing missing from my foot care regime.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oil in general is extremely incompatible with a spray bottle. It comes out in a long stream or heavy droplets that don't disperse very well or evenly. Oil has to be especially formulated to work in a mist bottle. It turns out we did have oil spray formula here in the states at one time but it didn't sell very well so it has been discontinued. I can find it on ebay for $30 with shipping but the price defeats the purpose somewhat. Shame too because the light, almost non existant fragrance would have been right up my alley.



Libby-

Perhaps you could try a different tactic- how about a different kind of sprayer, that is formulated for a light misting of regular oils? They have one here, http://www.misto.com/ that is probably on Amazon, etc., too. 

Then you could put your favorite oil into it- heck, even olive oil, as it was designed for. Lotions always tout it when it is a special ingredient, but I've heard it actually works well on the skin by itself, too.

Just a thought...


----------



## Donna (Apr 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> That oil is perfect Frankie. Unfortunately the beauty of the Wonder 8 oil is that it comes in a spray. You stand on the rug/bath matt, spray it on your feet, slip your flip flops on and go. Shazzam! Plus you use less in spray form so a little goes a long way.



Have you tried Neutrogena Rainbath Dry Oil Spray??? I use that on my feet and legs between pedicures and waxes. It works wonders, is never greasy and has that wonderful Neutrogena clean smell.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2007)

I had been wondering if maybe you could put the oild in a spary bottle. But I guess not. Too bad they don't have it over here in the US. It looks like a good product to try...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 27, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Libby-
> 
> Perhaps you could try a different tactic- how about a different kind of sprayer, that is formulated for a light misting of regular oils? They have one here, http://www.misto.com/ that is probably on Amazon, etc., too.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is great. I've never seen this before. Thanks for the tip Quasi!


----------



## Michelle (Apr 28, 2007)

Funny - I was married to a dairy farmer for 23 years and there was always a can of bag balm in the milk house.  So every time I see people recommending it for human use, I always sorta chuckle. Thing is, it DOES work!

For softening feet after exfoliation, I've found that Neutrogena Foot Cream slathered on before bed, followed up by cotton socks does a wonderful job.

And the best and most fun way to exfoliate? Spend a day on the beach. Walking in the sand is a natural (and fun) way to get the dead skin sloughed off.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, this is great. I've never seen this before. Thanks for the tip Quasi!



You're welcome, and I just realized I condensed LillyBBBW in my head to Libby instead of Lilly... sorry!


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 28, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I would love to get a pedicure, but I'm too scared. All I can picture is the peson cringing at my feet! I HATE feet so can't imagine someone else wanting to touch mine. I will be trying the exfoliating/filing thing. Hopefully it's not hopeless! Thanks everyone!!



I used to think the same thing, since I had a horrible time with dry feet. In fact, I was so pleased with my recent pedicures that I get them every 4-5 weeks now. They definitely help the condition of my feet. 

The other thing I do to keep my feet looking great is this:

1. Soak my feet for at least 20-30 minutes in the tub. 
2. Use a pumice stone and scub them throughly.
3. After scrubbing and drying them off, I put Burt's Bees Peppermint Foot Lotion or Burt's Bees Coconut Foot Lotion on them, followed by a pair of thin athletic socks. I do this almost on a nightly basis.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Try these two products:
> 
> Use this one first....
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah! I forgot about Pretty Feet and Hands. Thanks for the reminder. 
I, personally, have pedicures. I love the attention and I've found a great place to go -- they give great leg messages past my calves. 

I'm sort of like Waxwing, I don't like feet. But, find myself always looking down at everyone's. If a guy has ugly toes, it's a total turn off to me.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's called 'Wonder 8 Oil.' The hook is that it's got Ginseng which is most likely meaningless. Cheap and easy.


I have passed this oil looking for my hair products time and time again never giving it any thought. But, now that you have mentioned it, I'm going to grab the next bottle I see. As far as the fragrance, perhaps you could drop a few droplets of Lavendar essential oil into it. Not the pretend lavendar, but the real stuff. Lavendar on it's own is very healing and is one of very few oils that can be put neat on the skin. I'm not sure how the smells will react, but it's worth a try.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2007)

Do be careful Arrhythmia. I was at Walmart last night and they had the Wonder 8 oil but it was in the bottle, not the spray pump. Just so that you know there are two versions. Also before you buy, open it up on the sly and take a whiff. The smell is VERY sweet. It's not the fruity smell that every company likes to stink up their products with, just sweet. I'm not sure how it will mix with Lavender but I'm feeling pretty skeptical about it. I don't know enough about blending fragrances to know for sure though.

Also while in Walmart I noticed Palmer has a spray oil that is simply called Olive Oil. I didn't buy it because it is marketed specifically for hair/braids and doesn't mention skin or all over. But it seemed to be a pretty straight forward blend of different oils except that it has Keratin in it so I may go back and get it anyway since I am thinking of going back to braids this summer. 




Arrhythmia said:


> I have passed this oil looking for my hair products time and time again never giving it any thought. But, now that you have mentioned it, I'm going to grab the next bottle I see. As far as the fragrance, perhaps you could drop a few droplets of Lavendar essential oil into it. Not the pretend lavendar, but the real stuff. Lavendar on it's own is very healing and is one of very few oils that can be put neat on the skin. I'm not sure how the smells will react, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 1, 2007)

kr7 said:


> You're probably right! But don't despair. The key here is to LAYER your moisturizer. Every night, immediately after showering, and exfoliating (if you feel you need exfoliating), rub in a good amount of moisturizer (I like using Olay Body Quench). Massage that in, and follow with vaseline type of moisturizer (My doctor recommended Aquaphor and it works well). This actually locks in the first moisturizer. Don't be afraid to use a lot. Just cover your feet afterwards with cotton socks. This routine works for me literally overnight. Don't forget to apply a thin layer of the lighter moisturizer in the morning, and ALWAYS wear socks (even at home), except on your sandal days. This is KEY.



I started more or less following this regime and it's helping a lot. I use the Freeman foot scrub in the shower (prior to this I'd only used it when I had the time to "do it up right" which meant it wasn't done nearly often enough). Then I get dried off and grab the Freeman moisturizer and my big o' can of bag balm and a pair of socks. I slather on the moisturizer, then the bag balm, then the socks go on. I started doing this religiously this week and my feel already look amazing. I still need to spend some time with the rasp but until then, my feet are getting nice and soft. Then again before bed, I do the same thing. 

It's making an amazing difference. I still want to get some of the kerasol or flexitol to help break down the callouses, but I think I'm off to a really good start for not having scary feet this summer.  Just the moisturizer before the bag balm has really turned things around.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (May 1, 2007)

I have some cute ass feet but I used to have some ugly ass feet so let me hook you up chica! Get a pumice stone. Go to your nearest beauty supply and buy one of those yellow or green porus foot scrubbing stones. Every day, in the shower, put some soap on the stone and scrub all the dirt and gunk off your feet (don't scrub for more than a minute or your foot might get raw). Then when you get out of the shower, with a nail file (pick?) clean all around your cuticles and file your nails. Use nail polish remover with a q tip to really clean them up. Then put lotion on your feet and let them sit in a sock. Using vaseline for an hour or so before you go to bed is okay but it makes your feet too greasy during the day. The best lotion is Burt's Bees Peppermint Foot Lotion or lotion for diabetics (it heals the cracks very, very well). But honestly, this is the CHEAPEST way to keep your feet natural but pedicure clean. If you can't find a pumice stone at a beauty supply store many times a nail salon will sell you one. That's what I always do when I am out of town and I need to keep my feet cute when by the pool. Okay!! peace out! One Love, Turtle Dove!



xoxoshelby said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but this looks good. It's finally getting warm in NY and I got a ton of new pairs of sandals and flip flops...but my feet are DRY as hell. I have tried all kinds of lotions, creams, etc, but nothing seems to help for all that long. My latest think has been slathering my feet in vaseline and covering with socks. It seemed to be working well until I wore my sandals the other day. By the end of the day my feet were awful looking...dry, white on the sides, cracking. I don't want to run around in sneakers all summer, espcially with all of the cute sandals I have. Any ideas?? HELP!?!?


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2007)

oh hey hey hey---can someone give a shout out to lotion for diabetics? brand names, I mean? I'm sure it might work for me.

my callouses (NOT in the last few years, thank god) used to split so far down as to cause non-healing bloody wounds. Gross, sorry. But they'd be like 1/4 in. deep and you can't rasp down to the point that that will heal (no pun intended!). A cream would be good to know about.

Something i learned years ago--the blade for removing skin isn't legal in every state, as far as pedicures go. I know it's illegal in Mass. They rasp you, there.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh hey hey hey---can someone give a shout out to lotion for diabetics? brand names, I mean? I'm sure it might work for me.
> 
> my callouses (NOT in the last few years, thank god) used to split so far down as to cause non-healing bloody wounds. Gross, sorry. But they'd be like 1/4 in. deep and you can't rasp down to the point that that will heal (no pun intended!). A cream would be good to know about.
> 
> Something i learned years ago--the blade for removing skin isn't legal in every state, as far as pedicures go. I know it's illegal in Mass. They rasp you, there.



Yeah, no more blades in MA. Flexitol which was mentioned earlier is diabetic friendly.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (May 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh hey hey hey---can someone give a shout out to lotion for diabetics? brand names, I mean? I'm sure it might work for me.QUOTE]
> 
> You can this lotion at most drugstores and at Bed Bath and Beyond for sure. I love it. It keeps my feet soft and clean without any of the greasy lotion feeling.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 1, 2007)

I deviated from the place I normally have my pedicures to a place that was in the shopping mail I was at. The chick put this thin lotion mostly on my legs to massage them and didn't moisturize my feet. Now they are dry. I guess it's best to stay where you KNOW the service is good.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention one of my favorite products before. It's the Ginger and Sea Salt Body Scrub from Jafra. I happen to have normal to oily skin, so I couldn't use it on anything but my feet, but it's wonderful there! I'll use it after I've soaked for a bit, and you can see the layer of oil left behind. [Moisturizer is best put on wet/damp skin, because a major way it works is by keeping the moisture from evaporating.] My pedicurist uses something similar but not as moisturizing as this, although she does do layers of moisture.

Warnings: you do have to mix it up, sort of like natural peanut butter, because it will separate, and keep it stored in a plastic baggie as the jar can leak out the oils if it tilts a little.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2007)

I often wondered if just a plain old tub of St. Ives apricot facial scrub would be fine and dandy enough for feet. I may try that.




Sweet Tooth said:


> I forgot to mention one of my favorite products before. It's the Ginger and Sea Salt Body Scrub from Jafra. I happen to have normal to oily skin, so I couldn't use it on anything but my feet, but it's wonderful there! I'll use it after I've soaked for a bit, and you can see the layer of oil left behind. [Moisturizer is best put on wet/damp skin, because a major way it works is by keeping the moisture from evaporating.] My pedicurist uses something similar but not as moisturizing as this, although she does do layers of moisture.
> 
> Warnings: you do have to mix it up, sort of like natural peanut butter, because it will separate, and keep it stored in a plastic baggie as the jar can leak out the oils if it tilts a little.


----------



## Esme (May 1, 2007)

It does work... and I've also used salt and/or sugar scrubs with some success too. Just be careful with the scrubs, they can be mega-slippery! :shocked:


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 2, 2007)

something else I've been meaning to mention here - 

The Tweezerman Ped-ro Callus Stone.





The handle makes reaching feet easier, and it has a rougher pumice stone on one side and a finer file side on the other, so you can choose the level of callus destruction required.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2007)

i think what we have all learned here today is that foot care is a daily or shower-ly (i just made that up) process. We must be militant, ladies! 

by the way, CVS (at least in my area) is selling the flexitol with some sort of cheap smaller version (an extra foot/hand cream?) for $2.99-=-meaning, you pay for the big cream/bottle and get the other thing for $2.99. I don't know if that's a deal or not, but if you wanted to try it (i might), that could be a 'special.' i THINK there might be coupons in the sunday paper from the last weekend too.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I often wondered if just a plain old tub of St. Ives apricot facial scrub would be fine and dandy enough for feet. I may try that.



You know what, I've done that. That stuff is way too harsh for my face, so I figured...why not.

p.s. I am hella lazy about my feet. Gotta get with it.


----------



## Jane (May 2, 2007)

Sorry all, I bathe and wash my face and hair daily. That's about it.

If I see skin flaking off, I moisturize (always had oily skin, can't get used to this dry skin stuff that comes with age).

I have extremely sensitive skin and rosacea. Almost anything anyone else can use will cause a rash, especially if it says "for sensitive skin" or "hypoallergenic."

SIGH (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it).


----------



## kr7 (May 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I started more or less following this regime and it's helping a lot...Just the moisturizer before the bag balm has really turned things around.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



You're quite welcome. I knew that this would work because I have a similar problem, but....on my hands!!! Yuck and double yuck! Fortunately this treatment works well and fairly quickly.




Miss Vickie said:


> .....I still need to spend some time with the rasp....



Just one word of caution. You need to be careful of how much skin you actually remove with a tool such as a rasp. A callous is your body's response to injury and/or pressure and/or friction. So, if you remove too much of skin or you remove it too often, you will actually make things worse. Making sure that you wear correctly fitting footwear could actually work far better. If you spend long stretches of time on your feet (for example at work), that will also be rough on your feet, and really good fitting shoes will be even more important.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> i think what we have all learned here today is that foot care is a daily or shower-ly (i just made that up) process. We must be militant, ladies!
> 
> by the way, CVS (at least in my area) is selling the flexitol with some sort of cheap smaller version (an extra foot/hand cream?) for $2.99-=-meaning, you pay for the big cream/bottle and get the other thing for $2.99. I don't know if that's a deal or not, but if you wanted to try it (i might), that could be a 'special.' i THINK there might be coupons in the sunday paper from the last weekend too.



OMG Flexitol is around £5 here for a smallish tube ($10). I HATE how we are so ripped off in the UK, ugh.


----------

